# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Почему вы в долгах?

## Irina

*Почему вы в долгах?

Некоторые люди не могут жить, не влезая в долги. Как этого избежать? Первое, что вы должны сделать, чтобы выбраться из долгов, это понять, почему вы постоянно в них попадаете. Вот несколько наиболее распространенных причин:*

*Вы покупаете всякий хлам, который вам на самом деле не нужен*. Прогуливаясь по магазинам, избегайте импульсивных покупок. Помните, торговые центры – это не место для развлечений. Когда для вас становится важна не купленная вещь, а сам факт покупки, постарайтесь взять себя в руки и отправляйтесь домой. Зачем вам дразнить себя, глядя на кучу барахла, которое на самом деле вам не нужно.

*Вы берете в кредит вещи, покупку которых вы вполне можете себе позволить.* Если вы можете заплатить за вещь наличными сегодня, сделайте это.

*Вы покупаете продукты определенного бренда только из-за модного статуса.* Автомобиль должен доставлять вас из пункта “А” в пункт “Б”, солнцезащитные очки должны защищать ваши глаза, а куртка должна спасать вас от холода. Если вам важнее марка вещей, а не то, насколько хорошо они выполняют свои функции – у вас очень скоро возникнут финансовые трудности.

*Вы меняете автомобиль каждые несколько лет*. См. предыдущий пункт. Автомобиль – это всего лишь транспортное средство, которое необходимо вам, чтобы доставлять вас из пункта “А” в пункт “Б”. Не используйте его для того, чтобы впечатлить окружающих. Если ваш старый автомобиль работает хорошо, ни к чему менять его на новый – более навороченный и дорогой.

*Вы покупаете вещи, которые можете позаимствовать у друзей и знакомых.* После того как вы купили DVD-диск с новинкой, сколько раз вы посмотрели его? Вам действительно часто нужна бензопила или она так и будет пылиться у вас в гараже? Если вы ходите в поход раз в 5 лет, может лучше взять палатку у знакомых? В тех случаях, когда вы понимаете, что покупка вещи вам не выгодна, попробуйте сначала позаимствовать ее у друзей или знакомых.
*
Вы все покупаете по розничным ценам.* Вы даже не представляете сколько денег вы можете сэкономить, если хоть иногда будете вспоминать об оптовых продажах и системах скидок.

*Ваше жилье гораздо дороже того, что вы можете себе позволить.* Мало кому хочется ютиться в однокомнатной квартире, но иногда доход не оставляет выбора. Лучше снимать однокомнатную квартиру и иметь достаточно денег на личные нужды, чем жить в трехкомнатной, еле дотягивая от зарплаты до зарплаты.

*У вас нет плана распределения бюджета*. Вы думаете, что ваши финансовые затраты планируются сами? Нет, это не так. Нельзя пускать финансовый вопрос на самотек. Продумывайте крупные покупки, планируйте сколько денег у вас останется и как ими лучше распорядиться. Организация вашего бюджета может помочь существенно его сэкономить.
Вы не используете инвестиции. Вы должны давать деньгам возможность делать деньги. Любой капитал можно выгодно вложить. Не ленитесь подумать над тем, как лучше это сделать.

*Ваша вторая половина тратит слишком много денег.* Вы никогда не выберетесь из долгов, если вы делите ваш бюджет с транжирой. Возьмите на себя роль ответственного за бюджет и не позволяйте вашему любимому человеку тратить все до последней копейки на ненужные вещи. Главное не переборщите, иначе вы превратитесь в настоящего жмота.
Вы не умеете обращаться с деньгами. Ответственное отношение к деньгам – это не инстинкт, с которым человек рождается. Его необходимо в себе воспитывать.

*Вы верите, что можно быстро разбогатеть, ничего не делая.* К сожалению, реальность такова, что вдвое вероятнее то, что в вас попадет молния, чем то, что вы выиграете в лотерею. Конечно, немного азарта не повредит, ведь кто не рискует, тот не пьет шампанское. Но не стоит надеяться исключительно на удачу, вкладывая все свои сбережения в различные розыгрыши и лотереи, игнорируя при этом нормальную работу.

*У вас есть вредные, требующие затрат привычки.* Курение, пьянство и азартные игры – идеальные примеры вредных привычек, которые легко могут загнать вас в долги.

*Вы теряете слишком много вашего времени*. Помните поговорку “Время - деньги”? Так вот, время даже более ценно, чем деньги. Это одно из самых важных составляющих нашей жизни. Если вы не сможете правильно организовать свое время, вы будете абсолютно не в состоянии должным образом управлять своими деньгами … и, скорее всего, вы будете терпеть неудачу во всех аспектах вашей жизни. Умение правильно сосредоточить ваше время и энергию очень важно.

*Вы не заботитесь о своем здоровье.* Следите за своим душевным и физическим здоровьем. Ничто не вытягивает из людей столько денег, как лечение различных болезней, покупка медицинских препаратов походы к врачам. К тому же человек с проблемами со здоровьем не может зарабатывать деньги.

*Вы не пользуетесь бесплатными удовольствиями, которые предоставляет вам жизнь.* Перестаньте тратить бешенные деньги на развлечения и поищите их вокруг себя. Природа может предложить вам массу увлекательных, веселых и при этом бесплатных занятий. Сходите на прогулку, отправьтесь в поход, побегайте с друзьями под дождем, искупайтесь в реке, посидите у костра, встретьте рассвет и т.д.

*Помните, финансовых долгов можно избежать. Живите комфортно, а не расточительно. Не пытайтесь с помощью денег произвести впечатление на других людей. Не обманывайте сами себя, считая, что богатство человека заключается в материальных ценностях. Управляйте вашими деньгами разумно и не допускайте, чтобы они управляли вами.*

----------

